

Why CouchDB over MongoDB and Riak? Distributability. - nickaugust
http://www.nickaugust.com/post/393630580/bend-or-break-choosing-a-datastore-for-web

======
nickaugust
Bend or Break: Choosing a Datastore for Web Applications. Why CouchDB over
MongoDB and Riak? Distributability

